# Where to get live bait near Dauphin Island? Buy or catch...



## below me

Jemison's has let me down the last several times I've stopped there. I want some croaker and they never have it and half the time they don't have any frozen cigar minnows either. I just called because I plan to fish tomorrow...they have one dozen croaker right now and don't have any more coming in any time soon. No frozen Pogy. Some frozen cigs.

I have a cast net. Where the hell can I catch some Croaker/Pinfish/Finger Mullet? I launch from Billy Goat Hole.


Thanks


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

I have never had a problem catching croaker anywhere on the island.. Small pieces of fresh shrimp does the trick for me.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

we caught 25 on that small pier by the boat launch in 30min last week


----------



## below me

10-4 thanks. I'd really like to know where to throw my cast net. I'd planned on throwing it at the launch yesterday...but forgot my brand new cast net at the house! d'oh!!


----------



## Chapman5011

below me said:


> 10-4 thanks. I'd really like to know where to throw my cast net. I'd planned on throwing it at the launch yesterday...but forgot my brand new cast net at the house! d'oh!!


Find a pier and use a small sabiki , tipped with very small pieces of squid. Just keep a tight line. Let it sit right below the pier. The water has warmed up now, so catching bait with this method should be simple. 
Your cast net may get hung up on the bottom. The sabiki is simple and inexpensive. Pinfish and other bait fish should be everywhere now. I catch all mine at the boggy point boat launch right next to the pier once the water gets to 70 . And its 70 now.


----------



## below me

thanks for the tip


----------

